# port royale 2



## imported_corsair (Apr 17, 2005)

hello everyone
i am back with another problem :1-rolleye i d/lded port royale 2 demo and installed it- while installing it says setup_wm caused an error - that is when it is trying to install win media player-and on clicking ok the set up continues and installs the game.but on trying to start the game, i reach upto the main screen and freeze there.i kinda fooled around with the game and went into the videos folder and tried to run a couple of videos and win media player asked permission to get online to d/l something (codecs if my memory serves me right).anyway, did the d/l and wmp ran the vids. i tried running the game again and it worked-i got past the main screen hang up and got the main screen animation withm main option buttons.but after shutting down the puter and restarting, the game is back to how it was and just freezes at the main screen graphic.the videos play ok in win media player but game wont run- anyone have any ideas? 
duh i messed about and now when i click on the game videos win media player gives an error message 80040295:an operation failed due to a certification failure- any ideas how to get this game running?


----------



## imported_corsair (Apr 17, 2005)

*runtime files?*

ok messed about with the game and got it running something like 2 outta 25 tries.if i leave the mainscreen hanging it eventual displays a msg saying visual c++ runtime library runtime error ,and abnormal program termination. tried installing from http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q259403 << is that the correct runtime files?


----------

